# Pseudologia Fantastica? (Compulsive Lying)



## h3k6hkl6hj5b63 (Sep 24, 2011)

I've only recently poked a finger out of the closet with my lying. Though, I believe that if I went out and actually told anyone I'm afraid they would turn their backs on me. 

My lying is sort of like this: I'm running out of interesting things to say so I talk about how my step dad got drunk and left the door open so I woke up and had to chase my dog for eight miles. Then, I come home to a screaming match and have to ride my bike to school. (When in reality I woke up, took a shower and rode the bus.)
Or, on a less severe level, how I one-upped a cyber genius in a chatroom or stopped an alley fight, saved a dog, jumped off the roof of my house, stood up to a perverted cashier, etc., whatever makes for a good story.

My lies make me. And the worse part is that I believe them. I mean, I know that they're not real (sometimes), but I will NEVER say that they're fake. 

Back to the point though, people really hate liars, don't they? I mean, how am I ever supposed to overcome social boundaries when my head is a compost heap of fantasies and delusions? Will my friends feel as if they don't really know who I am? This is my fourth year of enduring and exercising pseudiologia fantastica.


----------



## The Black Vegetable (Sep 24, 2011)

Part of the reason I joined this forum was because of my compulsive lying, looks like we have pretty similar problems. Just last night as I went to bed I remember thinking to myself that it was a damn shame I blew it on that job interview. the punchline being that there was no job to begin with, I just made it up so that my parents would think something was going on in my life. 

I guess my best advice to you is to do your best to stop. While I don't know how good a liar you are, sooner or later one of your friends will catch you in one lie too many and after that they'll just think you're all talk. 

Unless stopping alley fights and saving dogs is a prerequisite for being in your social circle, just tell your friends about your boring day same way they tell you about theirs, and if you want more interesting stories to tell memorize a interesting news story the day before or start engaging in actives that create interesting personal stories. 


Nice quote about lying:
“Oh what a tangled web we weave, When first we practice to deceive."


----------



## h3k6hkl6hj5b63 (Sep 24, 2011)

The Black Vegetable said:


> Part of the reason I joined this forum was because of my compulsive lying, looks like we have pretty similar problems. Just last night as I went to bed I remember thinking to myself that it was a damn shame I blew it on that job interview. the punchline being that there was no job to begin with, I just made it up so that my parents would think something was going on in my life.
> 
> I guess my best advice to you is to do your best to stop. While I don't know how good a liar you are, sooner or later one of your friends will catch you in one lie too many and after that they'll just think you're all talk.
> 
> ...


I don't really know how to stop. It's an addiction-- trying to stop would be like trying to reinvent my life. 
I've never been caught in a lie. I often falsify data to support my claims, that's how I get by, I guess.
Have you ever told any of your friends/family about your lying? If so, how did they react? 
Thank you so much for the input, by the way. Honestly-- and I like the quote. I have an odd affiliation with words, thank you.


----------



## The Black Vegetable (Sep 24, 2011)

Indimeco said:


> I don't really know how to stop. It's an addiction-- trying to stop would be like trying to reinvent my life.
> I've never been caught in a lie. I often falsify data to support my claims, that's how I get by, I guess.
> Have you ever told any of your friends/family about your lying? If so, how did they react?
> Thank you so much for the input, by the way. Honestly-- and I like the quote. I have an odd affiliation with words, thank you.


I understand, and I'm not gonna get on a high horse because it's not like I'm Joe Honest, but try to stick to innocent lies and don't incorporate anyone else but yourself and nameless characters.

I fear that if I told the ones closest to me that my lies are both numerous and convincing I'd have to punctuate every sentence with "and no, I'm not lying," so I probably won't be sharing that particular piece of information with anyone soon.


----------



## h3k6hkl6hj5b63 (Sep 24, 2011)

The Black Vegetable said:


> I fear that if I told the ones closest to me that my lies are both numerous and convincing I'd have to punctuate every sentence with "and no, I'm not lying," so I probably won't be sharing that particular piece of information with anyone soon.


I feel the same way-- like if I said anything I would be in constant flex under the pressures of disbelief. It's a trust issue that works both ways: I can't trust my peers to trust. It's a bit of a redundant statement that could definitely be made more redundant, but oh well, it works. 
Have a great day.


----------



## fakeaddiction (Dec 6, 2011)

Oh god, am i glad i found this site. i literally for the first time admitted that i have mythomania or whatever its called now. im a compulsive liar...oh man i can't believe im even saying it. but to find people who suffer from the same thing...who can admit to it...im so thankful. it gives me hope. ive met people like me before...i resented them so much. because of what i am i can always tell if someone is lying. its really something i would rather not be able to do, escpically for the reason i am able to do it. i hate them because i hate myself. i ridicule them and i want them to go away, cause deep in my heart i know that they know what i am...you can always tell it seems. and i don't want to be someone that people hate...make fun of...i dont want this life anymore. i've wanted to die for a very, very, very long time. i've tried to commit suicide more times then i will ever be able to admit because frankly, my memory is so distorted from all the lies i've made up i can literally remember small amounts of my actual life. but the thing that made me want to in a sense "grow up" is that i have a fiance, and he is the love of my life. he is the most honest, loving, and wonderful man i've ever met. i've told lies to him...i cant live with myself knowing that i would destroy my soul mate because of something i am. and can't control. im so happy to say all of this i'm crying. i'm going to get help...i pray it will work.


----------



## alonebutwanted (Jan 11, 2012)

*finally someone else*

Hi

I dont know if any of you still look at thi site or will even get this message, but even if you don't I am still so happy to read that there ARE others out there.

I am from the UK and there are no support groups or anything that heklps with PF.

I have been lying since I was about 14 (I am now 27!) I was taught and told and made to lie by my mother from the age of 5....it was kinda taught to me, and it stuck. I really don't know any better!

It started with little lies to my friends at school, silly things like what I did the previous night, or stories of friends that didn't even exist! Nobody ever asked if I was lying...looking back now maybe some didn't believe me but because I was never comfronted I assumed I was good at it and everyine bought my stories. It felt good, my life was more interesting and I got some attention....I lied so often I couldn't remember what was the truth.

As years have gone on I have lied continuously to everyone, friends, family, strangers, employers and work friends.

I have always thought I would do this til I die, that I would never get caught and I'd never be with anyone i a relationship long enough either.

3 years ago I met someone. She was amazing! Everything was perfect and was THE reason to never need to lie again. But it didn't stop me. I still didnt think I was enough and thought I needed to be more interesting for her to stick around...I lied, more than I ever had ad about much mre serious stuff. She initially bought it and we were a strong couple 'getting through the tough times together'. Then things started to add up to her and she soon started to work out that things weren't right.

She was devestated when she found out her girlfriend was a liar, I had humiliated her in ront of so many people and the trust was gone.

BUT she stayed, against the advice of her friends and family and we worked on it. 18 months later she was ready to propose to me, not that I knew, and I went and blew it again. I never lied to her to hurt her or be malicious, it wasnt for attention anymore. It just happened, like it is something natural to me. She left me and I became sucidal. My life without her wasnt worth living. I was even cruel enough to tell her that.

She came back and we worked really hard. Her closest friends no longer wanted to know me and I couldnt blame them. It was hard. Really hard. We started to get some chemistry back but not like before. Then a couple months ago I slipped AGAIN!

I had tried sooo hard to not lie. I had been going to therapy, talking things out but it clearly wasn't enough. I was ill with depression. I KNEW THAT but I felt like a failure to tell her that so I masked it with another illness. Saying I wasn't myself because of that. She believed it as always and I carried on for a few weeks. Then someone asked her how I was because for some reason I felt ok to tell them how I was really feeling.

She comfronted me and for the first time I didnt lie my way through it and try and make out like it was nothing, I told her straight how everything really was. We went to the Dr together and my Psychiatrist but they still have nothing to offer.

I take pills but there is no therapy! 
I wish I could go back to the beginning. 
I wish I was taught differently.
I wish I had learnt my lesson the first time.
I wish I was dead...but I love her soo much I cant do that to her.

I wish for a life that wasnt mine.

Do any of you know of any therapy or support groups?

I am willing to travel anywhere to get help!


----------



## FlawedHuman (Feb 29, 2012)

I know exactly what you all are dealing with. I am 40 and still dealing with pathological lying. I am finally starting to get the real help I need. My lying has cost me my job and maybe my career. I am married now for the second time and she may leave me for good because of my compulsive lying. My first marriage fell apart for lots of reasons, but compulsive lying was a factor for sure. I have lied to everyone- close friends, spouses, family, strangers, coworkers, bosses, authorities, you name it. I don't feel like I've ever lied to intentionally hurt anyone, more to protect myself from something- shame, embarrassment, or some other perceived harm. My lies are almost always unnecessary and are usually complex and spotted with the truth, as if I wanted to tell the truth but couldn't. I don't know why I do it. 

A psychiatrist told me just today that I needed intensive outpatient therapy, not necessarily drugs. I do take an antidepressant but I still tell lies while on it. Maybe it's not the right drug, but this doctor told me that drugs will not really help with pathological lying, only intensive therapy. It is a type of impulse control disorder, one in which there is no obvious gain for the lying. I don't do it to hurt others or to profit in some way. It must be to cover up feelings of inadequacy or shame about something. I am from a good family, i am married to a wonderful woman, I am well-educated, I make a lot of money... So why do I feel the need to constantly cover things up and tell lies? 

I never had major repurcussions from these behaviors until I was caught lying and covering things up at work. At first I lied to my bosses about these things, but eventually I told the truth and paid the price by being fired. It felt good to tell the truth, even though it cost me my job. And I KNOW I would never have told the truth if I hadn't been caught. I want to tell the truth in all things, but it's hard. Even in this anonymous forum, it is still hard. There aren't many resources out there for pathological liars. It is often classified as an impulse control disorder like gambling addiction or kleptomania, so maybe group's or doctors who specialize in these things might be good places to look for help. I haven't started intensive therapy yet, but I hope it helps.

Best wishes to you all, thanks for letting me share.


----------



## Pseudologiafantastica (Jun 9, 2012)

I just told my closest friend a few of the lies I told him over our entire friendship. There are so many more. I can't handle telling him. He says he'll understand, but they're my lies. I still want to have them. I still want people to believe them, I don't think I'll ever be able to tell anyone these things in my head. I can't even remember the lies I've told because as other's have said, I start to believe them. Sometimes I get depressed about something and I don't even realize at the time that it was made up. That friend is the only person who really knows about my lying, and after he found out I felt like complete crap. I hate the feeling that is still with me. I can't even tell what it is. At first I thought it was weight off my shoulders, but I know it's not that. My depression got worse after I told him. I don't want to be a liar, but I don't want people to know the real me. ****, I don't even know the real me. Everything's caught up in this whirlwind of lies. I can't tell what's real anymore.


----------



## bewilderer (Aug 24, 2012)

*mother of a liar*

I don't have a compulsive lying disorder, but my daughter and her father do. I think it's really brave of the people in this forum who have admitted to yourselves that you have a problem, because that's a very hard thing to do. Good on you, and don't despair. Remember that almost every human being lies, but when you can't tell the difference between what is a lie, and what is true, then the lie becomes you. It takes over. Keep fighting to hold onto the truth - such a slippery thing, as everyone remembers the past a little differently, too!
I do have obsessive compulsive disorder, and depression, and wonder if my daughter's lying comes from the same root - not being able to like yourself.
For the person who said: 'people hate liars' - people (at least some of them) also understand if you have a mental illness, and people who love you (like your mum) will never give up on you. So don't give up on yourself.
I've read that compulsive lying - being able to create an elaborate fantasy that others believe in, too - is very close to what a novelist does when they write a work of fiction. The difference is that the novelist is usually able to seperate reality from the fiction they create. This must mean that people who suffer from pf have very powerful imaginations, and surely that is a positive.
I love my daughter and fear for her. I can't reach her through her wall of lies, which she believes to be her past and present. The novellist in her has rewritten her childhood, and that makes me sad, as it is not the past I remember at all. Her lies control our present. I sense it is a kind of defence mechanism - not wishing, or unable, to look at things clearly, she hides behind the wall and attacks. I write this knowing absolutely that I have many faults, and did things I wish I hadn't, as a mother. Because we are mired in the past - two pasts - hers, and mine - we can't be friends in the present. Each time I ask for forgiveness, she creates new memories of bad things I have done, things that I have no memory of at all.
I wait, and hope for a better future, one based on honesty and trust. I will never despair of my girl. Don't despair of yourself, either - see the lie for what it is, and never let it control you.


----------



## AlyssaLove (Sep 1, 2012)

*I lie, lie, lie*

I totally understand, I mean I lie to everyone about my life just to sound more interesting and also to convince those around me I'm all the things I want to be but are not. I've dealt with this since I could remember, the one that kills me the most is when I lie to my boyfriend. I have told him a pretty good amount of lies since we've been together, most about where I came from and what I do such as being a hardcore cheerleader, when in reality I could barely do a back bend, that I'm hanging out with friends, when I'm really at home in bed and that I moved from another state and visit there all the time, when I've never steped foot there. So I have no Idea what to do about it, I fear if I tell him the truth, he'll hate me and want to leave me, I wish I never told those lies. I'm so happy I found this site and I hope it will help me in some way


----------



## Katie S (Sep 20, 2012)

*Loved a liar*

Hi everyone. My story is a strange and I don't even know why I am posting here. I am 37 years old and when I was 17 until age 20 my boyfriend told me a lot of lies. At the time I often felt like something wasn't right because he would always have stories that seemed so unusual or dramatic. One or two of them was believable but there were just too many - not WAY too many, but just enough to make me have an uneasy feeling that I couldn't put my finger on. I was so in love with him and we were planning to get married after I graduated college - he was 2 years older than me and already working as a police officer. In our third year together, I started to get suspicious and started going through his things. I also ended up calling his mom who I was very close to and ran some stories by her and together we pieced together that he was lying constantly. I was so distressed and shocked, I left him that day - for good. I literally knew nothing about this disorder and I thought he had simply used me/did not care for me/that the three years and all of the intense love we had was a joke on me. I was devastated and humiliated. Instead of mourning that severe loss, I told myself that he had never existed. I swept it under the carpet and never dealt with it. He called me for a few months once I was back down at school for my final year, but I couldn't take the calls. It was like I was frozen/numb. Eventually he got married, had two kids, I also had a bunch of very failed relationships and two kids -- my ability to trust had just been devastated. So I would either ruin the relationship by failing to trust, or choose untrustworthy people because then I wouldn't have to have a shock when they turned out to be untrustworthy. This extended into trust issues related to infidelity (I recognize that is a different problem but in my mind I lumped all trust issues together.) It's important to keep in mind that I had told myself that my boyfriend, who had been the man of my dreams, had never loved me. This had devastated my sense of self and my faith in my ability to recognize love. I thought that I would never know the difference since he had fooled me.

Fast forward 17 years from our break-up to this summer. I hadn't seen or spoken to him in all that time. I had stayed in touch however with his family and now his sister had invited me to a barbeque. I heard he was coming but assumed he would be bringing his wife. On arrival, I was talking to his mom saying I was nervous to see him after all these years but it would be nice to meet his wife and kids. She told me he was getting divorced and had been separated about 4 months. By the way, I am also divorced. When we saw each other it was a rush of familiar feelings. He told me everything about how relieved he had been back then to be caught because he had gotten help and after a couple of years he was better. But his one regret was never letting me see who he really was. And he regretted driving me away - he said I had been the love of his life. He had a very tough marriage (I have seen all kinds of documentary evidence of this including court papers, emails, even video) and he had told himself that the abuse from his wife was payback for what he had done to me all those years ago. We opened up about so much and the whole summer we spent on the phone like 3 hours a night catching up on 17 years, and falling back in love. He truly was my best friend and I still feel he is the best friend I will ever has. He is so sensitive, loving, and caring - and just funny and sweet. He is so much better today than he was back then - even though he is "boring" with no crazy stories, that was never what I loved about him. I loved his heart, his compassion, and just being held under his wing - I always felt protected by him. He always backed me up, he made me laugh, he was silly and goofy. I thought we were falling in love again this summer and he was saying that he loved me and how happy he was to have reconnected with me. I felt like we were getting close again and I had found this old friend.

About 11 days ago, he brought a box of about 50 letters I had written to him while in college. He wanted to read them together. We started reading them but some of the lies came up in the letters (me referencing stories he had told me or people he had made up, asking how so and so was doing for example). He was very embarrassed (at least he said so) and ashamed, and also said he felt bad that I had never really found love after him. He feels I am hard-working, successful, pretty, kind - and blames himself that I never found true love and ended up with a bunch of duds. Even all my friends blame my experience with him on my subsequent failures to find trusting, happy relationships. On the other hand I don't think it can all be blamed on that though that could be a bog part of it. I tried to tell him I had totally forgiven him. And truly I have - more than 100% forgiven. I love him with every bone in my body and I doubt I ever really stopped loving him.

The thing is this past weekend he wrote me an email and said that with his divorce getting ugly and dealing with his kids and their anxiety, and the custory issues and everything, our friendship had become "a complication." After a beautiful summer that only had a few tiffs, and where he had said all kinds of things and made promises that he would never let me out of his life - he just dropped me. Now I am left with the bag in my hands and I am so confused. Is it really just about his divorce? (If so I would have understood his needing a break but not cutting me out totally.) Or did he lie and trick me again this summer? Or was I just a rebound and suddenly he realized I really don't mean anything to him? I know that no one knows him and no one has answers. I suppose I just wanted to get this off my chest.

I want you all to know you need to tell your loved ones. Those who are worthwhile will stick around. After I caught him, I left - but he ended up in therapy and told his whole family and two best guy friends. Every one else stuck by him. I didn't - but I think that is because I discovered it instead of him telling me. And he was so shell shocked and ashamed he made no attempts later to explain the illness to me. I never heard about it until maybe years and years later. I just thought at the time, everything he ever told me was a lie, especially that he loves me was a lie. It was devastating. I think you all should get help and from your therapist make a strategy and plan to tell your loved ones about the problem, and to stop doing it. If anyone has any ideas for me I would be interested. I wonder why he suddenly dropped me again. I feel like I am now mourning the loss that was so bad when I was 20 that I couldn't even face it. I truly believe someone has died - I mean that is how it feels. My nerves I shot, I can't concentrate on anything, I am crying all day long, and I just miss him so much. I just want to hear his voice, hold him, be held, laugh - I miss my best friend.


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Thanks for sharing and welcome to the forum.

I'm a bit curious about this thread. Almost everyone in this thread has posted only 1 time. Is it they come here to confess and then leave because we now have their secret? 

I wish they would either come back or stay because being honest like this is really refreshing. So thank you posters for sharing what's in your heart and welcome again.


----------



## Understand (Oct 1, 2012)

*On the other end...*

I'm on the other end, having loved and still in love with a man who compulsively blurts out stories, all kinds of them, not important ones for the most part. I am not calling them lies because if we are going to help the ones we love, we need to take some of the darkness away. Enough with the stain and rejection.

I have secretly known for a while now. I even knew from the beginning that something was off. I sometimes had the feeling that he wasn't telling me the truth but he is just a beautiful person and no matter how much I tried to figure out what was happening, I couldn't get to the bottom of it. When we met, over two years ago, I was at a difficult place in my life and I guess he made me feel good and I made the choice at the time to take the good in and leave the bad out. I did confront him at one point but he assured me it was all good and made up another story to fix the problem - which of course I wanted to believe.

I've just told him a little over a week ago. It was difficult because I tried speaking to him and he kept looking away. I felt like I was going insane so I was left with no choice but to put it down in writing and sending him an email.

Here's where we are at - 1) I am not going to ask him not to lie to me because I think he has little or no control over what comes out of his mouth at the moment. Until we find a way to deal with this, I want him to try to say - *not* - after a story he makes up. That little bout of honestly may give him a little bit of confidence and would mean a lot to me just to know that he is trying; 2) if he told me a story in the past he doesn't need to feel like he has to continue making it up in the event that I ask something that brings such a story up - I will not get upset - the past is the past and I don't want him to feel embarrassed because he's been embarrassed enough; 3) he will be seeing a doctor regarding meds - he also has a lot of OCD issues; I have my thoughts on that and although it may not take the entire problem away - it's worth the try in the event where it gives him a little sense of control.

I know he has been rejected most of his life because of this and it is really sad. He is the BEST person I have ever known and he deserves to be treated well. The most difficult part of this for me was to hear experts say that these people are bad and so on... it kept me from knowing what to do and kept him prisoner of something he doesn't know how to control.

I am hoping that we will find a way to live with this because our relationship is really worth it.


----------



## FranzKafka (Sep 30, 2012)

This issue once came up in one of my trips to central India. (lie)



I once knew a pathological liar. In fact he was a friend of mine, and i think i was his only friend. He would NEVER give up of a lie, even when i had repeatedly told him i knew it was a lie and that he did not have to lie to me.


----------



## skybluesky (Jul 1, 2012)

My sister is a pathological liar, and she refuses to admit even when we're proved she's lying, and then she just gets mean about it.

But I had a friend online who got me through, gee, six years? of my life, when my depression was really starting to get severe. for two years during that time my mother didn't even live with us. it was me, 12, and my sister, 14. my mother paid the bills but i only saw her once during that time when she didn't know we had a school holiday and i walked out of my room and she was in the kitchen picking up a pair of shoes she'd left here. :| anyways my friend helped me through all the crazy stuff and we were so incredibly close, like i'd never felt with anyone before, and i absolutely loved him--not in a romantic way, but more of a love than i felt for any of my family members, and he used to tell me over and over about his mother, how she was crazy, and totally abusive, and he'd text me pitiful things like that he was hungry, but she wouldn't let him get food. i would cry and cry, and be so so angry, and promise i'd help him through it...
and then after more than six years, completely by chance, i found out he was a girl named Sarah, who was popular and had all sorts of friends and a wonderful family.
i don't think i've really been able to get into my friendships since then. i've actually only succeeded in keeping two friends i already had, up until recently when things kind of hit the fan.


----------



## richa (Oct 16, 2012)

*How could the friends be helpful in this case?*



Indimeco said:


> I've only recently poked a finger out of the closet with my lying. Though, I believe that if I went out and actually told anyone I'm afraid they would turn their backs on me.
> 
> My lying is sort of like this: I'm running out of interesting things to say so I talk about how my step dad got drunk and left the door open so I woke up and had to chase my dog for eight miles. Then, I come home to a screaming match and have to ride my bike to school. (When in reality I woke up, took a shower and rode the bus.)
> Or, on a less severe level, how I one-upped a cyber genius in a chatroom or stopped an alley fight, saved a dog, jumped off the roof of my house, stood up to a perverted cashier, etc., whatever makes for a good story.
> ...


How could the friends be helpful? Please suggest some measures....
Its a difficult thing for others to understand this. But I want to help my friend, Support him. So is there thing which i could do?


----------



## helpWanted (Jan 28, 2013)

*What should I do?*

So after reading this thread I have been able to relate a lot to my brother. There seems to be common themes as to what the lies are about. My brother has lied for the majority of his life. I think I have managed to relate it back to when my mum and dad split up. We stayed with my dad, and mum moved away. She would phone every day, and every day he would tell her what she wanted to hear rather than the truth. I feel he has adapted this to all aspects of his life. He went to University and ended up in massive amounts of debt by making out our family was wealthy and taking his 'friends' to all the expensive bars buying all the drinks, champagne everything! It seems to me to be an acceptance thing as if he wants people to believe he is 'better' than everyone else. And with this, hopes he can make himself feel better...

Basically, Is there anything I can do? Do I confront him? Or do I just pretend I don't know? I would never turn my back on him, as I have lived with his lies for so long now. I just want to be able to trust him and believe in him... Help!


----------



## Bizzybea (Feb 13, 2013)

*???*

I am only 15 years old but I think I am a compulsive liar. I am constantly making up things for no reason. The lies I tell don't even need to be told because they are not for personal gain and will not do anything for me or others. An example of this is that I told a friend that I have 4 siblings when in reality I have only 1. I am unaware of the reason for telling this lie, but I am starting to believe it sometimes myself and when we talk about my "siblings", I find it exhilarating knowing that I am lying to him and getting away with it. Another example is that for Valentines Day, I was sent a rose by my friend, but when someone asked who sent it I said it was from my boyfriend (I don't have a boyfriend). I even started to believe that it was my "boyfriend" that sent me the rose. I am afraid that soon people will start to realise I am lying. I have only 2 friends and I don't want to lose them. Do you think that I am a compulsive liar???


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

Bizzybea said:


> I am only 15 years old but I think I am a compulsive liar. I am constantly making up things for no reason. The lies I tell don't even need to be told because they are not for personal gain and will not do anything for me or others. An example of this is that I told a friend that I have 4 siblings when in reality I have only 1. I am unaware of the reason for telling this lie, but I am starting to believe it sometimes myself and when we talk about my "siblings", I find it exhilarating knowing that I am lying to him and getting away with it. Another example is that for Valentines Day, I was sent a rose by my friend, but when someone asked who sent it I said it was from my boyfriend (I don't have a boyfriend). I even started to believe that it was my "boyfriend" that sent me the rose. I am afraid that soon people will start to realise I am lying. I have only 2 friends and I don't want to lose them. Do you think that I am a compulsive liar???


try here : http://www.psychforums.com/factitious-disorder/


----------



## flufflepuff (Feb 13, 2013)

My best friend is a pathological liar. She's been this way since high school and she never admits she's lying nor does she seem to feel bad about it. Sometimes she includes me in her lies and it feels pretty nice to have people find you interesting.


----------



## lied and died again (Jul 15, 2013)

*I die inside, each time I lie.*

hey, I can't believe that i'm actually going to do this, but I _need_ to open up. I'm 12 (i'll be 13 in 4 months) and I recently found out that there is this lying disorder _Pseudologia fantastica_ and I think I might have it. Before, you start ranting about "how i'm so young" or "wtf!? how can this little kid know anything about social pressure" or anything stupid like that, just know that you don't know even a single thing about me. Okay, so let's start again. I'm 12, brown, I was born in india, my parents are divorced and I recently moved with my mom to canada. My parents split up when i was like 1 or 2? I don't eaxctly remember, but they got officialy divorced I guess around 2009? The reason why parents marriage didn't work? me. You probably don't know this but, in my culture mostly people don't like to have daughters, they think a son is better (well, they used to in 2000, but the thinking is changing these days). Back then they didn't had the tests to find out "is it a boy or a girl?" When my mom gave birth to me and they found out that it is girl, this was my fathers reaction "OMG! No." he asked my mom to "throw" or "give me away" or better yet, kill me. (By now, if you are still reading, you might be thinking 'why the hell am I sharing this stupid depressing story of mine'? because, before I tell you my stituation and the reason why I came to this site in the first place, i want you to know the real me and I don't want you judge me. so please, just read?) But, my mom, she loved me, and she said "No, I wud never give on her even if I have to leave you" they both kind of tried to work things out until, when my father went to a astrologer kinda dude and asked about me, and the dude said "she, as in me, is really harmful to you, as in my dad, she will cause you a great deal of loss and etc." after this when my father told my mom about it, my mom said that it's all just bs and don't worry, but my dad wasn't about to give up. He knew that my mom wasn't just about to give up on me so he decided to get rid of both of us. He tried to kill both me and my mom, he left the gas on in the house once, but my mom and I got lucky, he used to be abusive, not to me, but to my mom and then other several stunts like that but My mom was tired so she decided to leave him and go live with her parents and my grandparents. I know this whole story might be really disturbing or sad but it is the first time I ever opened up to anyone and shared all of this. and the worst part is that I knew the truth about their divorce and why it happened since I was 5 or 6 years old. Now you might be thinking that i was so young how could have I understood all of this and how did coped with it? well, I wasn't a normal child I understood almost every emotion and feeling even at that yound age. And about coping? well, i didn't. I always used to keep it inside, never cried infront my mom or anyone, never told my mom that I knew, I just tried to be as normal as I could and tried to blend in. Now, I gotta go but I will submit the rest of the story later! If u want to know or if you have to say something to me, please feel free to do so, leave a comment or email me! I wud love to know what you think about me so far, after reading this!


----------



## Tawnyshade (Jun 15, 2013)

I believe I pseudologia fantastica. I lie to myself, and then to everyone else. I am evil though. I look back, and realize I have been doing this all my life. I said someone raped me, and believed it when I was ten. That wasn't true. I ruined his life for years.

I lied to my mom, her family, friends. I lied about my sick sexual inclinations toward men in my family as a child. I never admitted I abused animals as a kid. I lied about trying to have sex at ten with a seven year old. I lied to my ex because I was paranoid, jealous, and wanted to be manipulative. 

Now everyone's lying to me.


----------



## hammerfast (Mar 8, 2012)

I have that too (and you know that , this thread is about me) ! , but what's wrong with lying if everyone can tell you're lying


----------



## Lorna (Aug 28, 2013)

hammerfast said:


> I have that too (and you know that , this thread is about me) ! , but what's wrong with lying if everyone can tell you're lying


Oh hammerfast this thread is not about you. So what is it, lying, or paranoia or both? And the problem with lying is it is not a fulfilling way to live. Your head must be such a jumble.


----------

